# Guter Editor für messages.properties



## mas666 (28. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich ins richtige Forum poste, ich denke aber, das gehört schon hierhin ins allgemeine Java Forum.

Also: Wie der Titel sagt suche ich einen guten Editor (möglichst frei verfügbar oder günstig zu haben) um messages.properties-Dateien zu übersetzen. 

Ich denke da an einen Editor, in dem ich mein messages.properties file öffnen kann und dann Übersetzungen in mindestens zwei weiteren Sprachen angeben und z.B. unter messages_EN.properties und messages_DE.properties abspeichern kann.

Weiss jemand sowas? 

(PS: Ich habe den Sisulizer ausprobiert, er ist zu teuer und die personal edition kann nicht genug. Auch Poedit nutzt mir nix, da ich die I18n in properties files löse und nicht mit .pot-Dateien)

Gruss
  soma


----------



## zeja (28. April 2008)

Mit Excel kannst du das recht leicht umsetzen.

Machst eine Spalte für die keys und zwei für die Übersetzungen und baust dir in zwei weiteren Spalten das im Property Format zusammen und pastest das in das Properties File.

Einlesen geht auch in Excel wenn man als Spaltenseparator das = Zeichen nimmt.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (28. April 2008)

Hallo,

schau dir mal den Properties Editor an:
http://propedit.sourceforge.jp/index_en.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## mas666 (29. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen, danke erstmal für eure Antworten.



zeja hat gesagt.:


> Mit Excel kannst du das recht leicht umsetzen.
> Machst eine Spalte für die keys und zwei für die Übersetzungen und baust dir in zwei weiteren Spalten das im Property Format zusammen und pastest das in das Properties File.
> Einlesen geht auch in Excel wenn man als Spaltenseparator das = Zeichen nimmt.


Das ist sicher eine Möglichkeit. Ich werde probieren, ob das für mich funktioniert. Ich mag den Gedanken allerdings nicht, dass ich zuerst einlesen muss, übersetzen und dann die Files wieder zurücklesen...



Thomas Darimont hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> schau dir mal den Properties Editor an:
> http://propedit.sourceforge.jp/index_en.html



Ich habe den Editor angeschaut und als Eclipse plugin installiert. Soweit ich sehe, bringt der keine wirklichen Vorteile zum bereits vorhandenen PropertiesFile Editor ausser, dass er die Unicode konvertierung übernimmt.

Ich kann fast nicht glauben, dass es sowas softwäremässig nicht gibt: Ein properties file öffnen, einen Key angezeigt bekommen und drei Übersetzungen dafür liefern, die in separaten Dateien gespeichert werden. Offensichtlich ist das aber so, ich habe auf jeden Fall nach mehreren Stunden googeln nix gescheites gefunden.

Gruss
  Soma


----------



## mas666 (29. April 2008)

Also, jetzt bin ich per Zufall genau über das Tool gestolpert, das ich brauche:

http://www.cantamen.com/i18nedit.php

Herzlichen Dank für eure Bemühungen!

Gruss
  Soma


----------



## takidoso (30. April 2008)

Hey, das ist echt nicht schlecht...
vor ca einem Jahr hatte ich ein Toolchen zusammengebaut, was aber nur bi lingual gegenüberstellt. (Ist halt immer eine Frage des Aufwandes den man treiben mag.)

Finde den Link zu diesem Tool sehr hilfrech. danke Soma


----------

